# Where to get Li-Po online



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Does anyone know a good place to buy li-pos online for a newbie? Does anyone use li-on? Are they even available to us? I'm getting a small helicopter in case you want to know the application.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You could try the Sponsor of this forum Pure Hobby at http://www.purehobby.com


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

So what is the benefit of li-po?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Longer run time and lighter weight.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

maxamps.com

i'm thinking about ordering their 12,000 mah.... yes 12 thousand...!

alan


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Longer runtime and lighter wieght were mentioned. I'll add in low maintenence.

Lipo has no memory. My lipos have performed consistently since the day I bought them. No discharging, equalizing trays ect. If you run down to half discharge at end of day. Juat hook it up and peak it back out to run the next day, or don't, it'll pick back up where you left off. If you charged it last week it will perform great today, won't go flat like a NIHM. From my experience, these are the best things about lipo.

As far as online dealers. www.hobby-lobby.com , www.battlepack.com , www.starluckrc.com .


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i bought my first lipos today from maxamps.com, they were very helpful and i cant wait to get my 8000mah battery a workout...!

i highly recommend them as this is my first intro into the lipo world

alan


----------

